# Grand Lake St. Marys Fish Tissue Study Shows No Microcystin In Samples



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The do not eat fish consumption advisory for Grand Lake St. Marys has been removed after an analysis showed no microcystin in fish from samples collected in the lake last fall.More...

More...


----------

